# Steak and Eggs!



## Yanick (Aug 23, 2006)

Is there anything better on earth?

My mother recently bought like a 5lb chunk of Australian Filet Mignon or something like that. i Cut off a huge chunk, cut into squares, seasoned it then threw it on the frying pan with onions and peppers and some olive oil sprayed on. then i made two eggs (sunny side up, runny) and threw a bit of white american cheese over them when they were done.

yes i know i just had a shit ton of sat. fats but don't you know that sat. fat is helpful for testosterone production? 

anyway, i was so excited about the meal i just had to share it with everyone!

btw i took 3g fish oil too


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2006)

Mmmm.... All you needed was some hash browns or home fries


----------



## P-funk (Aug 23, 2006)

greatest breakfast ever!....or lunch....or dinner....or mid morning snack...or mid afternoon snack...or late evening snack.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'd have to agree. When my girlfriend was in town every sunday we'd go to Bob Evans. I'd get the steak and eggs, and the strawberry bannana crepes. Great, now I'm hungry.


----------



## drew_c (Aug 23, 2006)

Andrei Arlovski revealed steak (I think something crazy like 18oz) & egg whites as his pre workout breakfast every morning on a recent UFC all access.. For what it's worth. That guy is a pretty killer athlete. Even the people who question his chin must admit that! 

Personally I'll just take the steak and maybe some cottage cheese every now and then. Maybe chop it up and throw it in a bowl w/some mustard

Everyone hates me for using plain old ass mustard on my george foreman grilled steaks but what can I do


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 23, 2006)

Shit I'm on a cut and that just made me hungry and I just finished eating a little less then 20 min's ago. Make me one please.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 23, 2006)

lol, TOM that isn't really a cheat in my book. well maybe the cheese is a bit overkill and filet mignon is not the leanest cut of meat but steak and eggs is a pretty clean meal that one can eat during a cut no problem.


----------



## katt (Aug 24, 2006)

mmmm steak,,, it is the best..  for my cheat meal, a big ole' rib eye with lots of horseradish..

I'm getting hungry now


----------



## Yanick (Aug 24, 2006)

i don't understand, is everyone really that strict with their diet? steak isn't a cheat meal for me 

although i don't typically eat fatty cuts of steak. usually its something like top round or strip steak.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2006)

Yanick said:


> i don't understand, is everyone really that strict with their diet? steak isn't a cheat meal for me
> 
> although i don't typically eat fatty cuts of steak. usually its something like top round or strip steak.


Yeah no kidding!  Since when is steak not allowed on a cut?


----------



## Vieope (Aug 25, 2006)

Yanick said:


> 5lb chunk of Australian Filet Mignon



_That must be awesome. :bounce:_


----------



## drew_c (Aug 25, 2006)

I've never had steak as a "cheat" meal. We can get some decent cuts of meat out here in the midwest... In fact going to pick up some plain old top sirloin for lunch today

w/plain mustard and weighed properly its hardly a cheat.. now that kashi cereal I had the other day was a cheat


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 25, 2006)

How do you think would be the healthiest way to make the steak you think?







www.allthewhey.com
use "Rob05" discount code


----------



## drew_c (Aug 25, 2006)

SpeedyReedy5 said:


> How do you think would be the healthiest way to make the steak you think?



Make sure it's a lean cut and cook it on a george foreman grill, dont use any salty seasoning (mustard / pepper instead)

ms dash seasoning is good stuff


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Foreman grill sucks for cooking steak... Blah.

Throw it on the BBQ.


----------



## drew_c (Aug 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Foreman grill sucks for cooking steak... Blah.
> 
> Throw it on the BBQ.



I like to fit laziness into my life wherever it will hurt the least  

Couldn't live without my quick blender or george foreman grill

So many better ways to make a steak than on a foreman grill but hey, whats easier?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I still like good food.  I would rather put in the extra 10 mins and enjoy a well cooked steak or whatever I am eating.

I not only eat to feed the proper nutrients, but cause I love food, so it better taste good


----------



## katt (Aug 25, 2006)

I do have steak when I'm cutting,, but no more than my allotted ounces.  What I was talking about the "cheat" meal was a HUGE steak - over what I normally eat... geez

I'm going back to work now


----------



## ZECH (Aug 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I still like good food.  I would rather put in the extra 10 mins and enjoy a well cooked steak or whatever I am eating.
> 
> I not only eat to feed the proper nutrients, but cause I love food, so it better taste good



AGREE!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Foreman grill sucks for cooking steak... Blah.
> 
> *Throw it on the BBQ.*



Now you're talking!    IMO, it's the only way to cook steak.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 26, 2006)

Yanick said:


> Is there anything better on earth?
> 
> My mother recently bought like a 5lb chunk of Australian Filet Mignon or something like that. i Cut off a huge chunk, cut into squares, seasoned it then threw it on the frying pan with onions and peppers and some olive oil sprayed on. then i made two eggs (sunny side up, runny) and threw a bit of white american cheese over them when they were done.
> 
> ...



Well the good thing here is you are aware that it isn't something you should eat every morning so I'm happy for you being so happy about your breakfast.

ps:  Your 13 year old aussie All Star baseball team from Sydney was just in my home town here in New Jersey for the Babe Ruth World Series.  Sorry to say they didn't win a game and I felt bad for them coming all this way to get sent home without even a single win agains our American teams.  Knowing that it is winter there and the off season for baseball I really have to give them credit for coming here at the end of our baseball season when our guys have been playing everyday while your team has been sitting home for some time eating steak and eggs for breakfast.  lol  (had to throw the steak and egg thing in there as a joke).  Seriously though,  I really admired those kids immensely.   What a wonderful group of boys.  I even spoke to my wife about the next time the World series is held here and maybe we'll sponser a couple of them for the time they are here.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 27, 2006)

Ironandsteel said:


> Well the good thing here is you are aware that it isn't something you should eat every morning so I'm happy for you being so happy about your breakfast.
> 
> ps:  Your 13 year old aussie All Star baseball team from Sydney was just in my home town here in New Jersey for the Babe Ruth World Series.  Sorry to say they didn't win a game and I felt bad for them coming all this way to get sent home without even a single win agains our American teams.  Knowing that it is winter there and the off season for baseball I really have to give them credit for coming here at the end of our baseball season when our guys have been playing everyday while your team has been sitting home for some time eating steak and eggs for breakfast.  lol  (had to throw the steak and egg thing in there as a joke).  Seriously though,  I really admired those kids immensely.   What a wonderful group of boys.  I even spoke to my wife about the next time the World series is held here and maybe we'll sponser a couple of them for the time they are here.



i would eat that for breakfast everyday but filet mignon is expensive.

i'm not australian either dude, i live in NYC


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2006)

why can't you eat it every morning?  Steak and Eggs is heaven.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 27, 2006)

Yanick said:


> i would eat that for breakfast everyday but filet mignon is expensive.
> 
> i'm not australian either dude, i live in NYC




I'm not talking about the steak I mean the eggs unless of course your talking about egg whites.  Felet is a good cut but you have to watch the total  cholesterol.  
1 whole egg including yolk = 225 mg of cholesterol  4oz of felet is 63mg.  Total 288mg  and that is with one egg.    7 days would be 2017mg just for that one meal not including whatever you used to grease the pan.  butter/oil.     
I'm just saying it wouldn't be the best choice for everyday.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2006)

Dietary cholesteral has no effects on cholesteral levels... unless genetically predisposed.  

Cholesteral levels are from Sat. Fats and lack of cardiovascular health.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 27, 2006)

Saturated Fats: Usually solid at room temperature, saturated fats have all of the hydrogen atoms they can hold (saturated with hydrogen). Saturated fats primarily come from animal products, but are also found in tropical plant oils, such as coconut and palm.

Animal products: meat.   meat = saturated fat = not the healthiest choice of fat.   And raises the bad cholesterol.

Saturated fatss  Mostly from animals: fat in meat, butter, lard, cheese, whole milk, cream. Some from plants: coconut oil, palm oil, cocoa butter (in chocolate), hydrogenated vegetable oil

Effect: rise of blood cholesterol.

Case closed.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 27, 2006)

*Recommendations for Calories, Fat and Cholesterol Intakes* *Nutrient * 1st: People without Heart Disease 
Total Fat Less than 30% of total calories 
Saturated Fat: Less than 10% of total calories  
Polyunsaturated Fat Up to 10% of total calories 
Monounsaturated Fat Up to 20% of total calories  
Cholesterol Less than 300 mg/day 

High LDL Cholesterol People with Heart Disease, Diabetes, or High LDL Cholesterol *

Total Fat: 25 ??? 35% of total calories1 
Saturated Fat: Less than 7% of total calories 
Polyunsaturated Fat Up to 10% of total calories 
Monounsaturated Fat Up to 20% of total calories  
Cholesterol: Less than 200 mg/day

With that posted my original post  stated 1 whole egg including yolk = 225 mg of cholesterol 4oz of felet is 63mg. *Total 288mg *and that is with one egg.

That is almost an entire days allotment of cholesterol which for a healthy person is 300mg.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2006)

please site your sources.  Don't make foolish posts.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/foodnut/09319.html


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 27, 2006)

My posts were hardly foolish cuz. Anyone that knows anything at all knows that too much red meat isn't good for you.  Red meat is Sat fat so the only foolish thing I saw posted was from Daniel where he stated *"Dietary cholesteral has no effects on cholesteral levels... unless genetically predisposed. Cholesteral levels are from Sat. Fats and lack of cardiovascular health." * not knowing that Sat Fats are from MEAT.  That is just basic knowledge dude.  I didn't even mention that he can't even spell the word and your calling me foolish?  please.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2006)

Who said I didn't know saturated fats were in red meats?

You were the one preaching about cholesteral levels.  I showed otherwise.

Don't try to change your position to suit your argument.  I was simply telling you  dietary cholesteral has no impact on cholesteral levels.  Which from your post seemed to believe otherwise.

I'll eat my red meat and enjoy it.  I don't plan to completely illiminate saturated fats, and neither should most people, but keep the total amount of sat fats in check.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 27, 2006)

which is what i said in the 1st place.  I also said to keep it in check.  Read previous posts bro.  Lastly I wasn't slamming red meat.  again read previous post.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 27, 2006)

That Gay Website said:
			
		

> References: National Heart, Lung and Blood Institute. Executive Summary of the National Cholesterol Education Program (NCEP) Expert Panel on Detection, Evaluation, and Treatment of High Blood Cholesterol in Adults (Adult Treatment Panel III). Journal of the American Medical Association, 285(19): 2486-97, 2001.
> American Heart Association. Dietary Guidelines, Revision 2000. Circulation. 102: 2284-99, 2000. Or www.circulationaha.org.



i doubt any of those organizations are studying such a small niche population (such as most here) in their studies, to make accurate requirement guidelines on healthy, active, in shape (fair), and diet savvy individuals 

i would never listen to any of those organizations or their rec's 



IainDaniel said:


> I'll eat my red meat and enjoy it.  I don't plan to completely illiminate saturated fats, and neither should most people, but keep the total amount of sat fats in check.



exactly some sat. fats are good in your diet, plus i've already stated that i eat leaner cuts of beef typically but came into some good meat and a couple of whole eggs a day is fine.


----------



## LoadedBats (Aug 28, 2006)

Give me steak and eggs for breakfast every single day.  You can have your shitty Whey protein, egg whites and oats.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ironandsteel said:


> which is what i said in the 1st place.  I also said to keep it in check.  Read previous posts bro.  Lastly I wasn't slamming red meat.  again read previous post.




You were the one slamming my post not vice versa.  So the reading is due on your part.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 30, 2006)

applogies for thinking I was slamming.  I was attempting to state my opinions and when questioned regarding those opinions I went online looking for supporting facts.  Didn't mean to offend.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Aug 30, 2006)

Dan, lastly, the "foolishness" of threads didn't start with me but the funk guy. and his "rolling of the eyes" and crap.  Sorry it was re-directed towards you.  I just didn't think my posts were "foolish" as he said.   Funk needs to use a little better approach when disagreeing with someone.  Gives off a sense of arrogogance which is not pleasant to someone like myself New here.  Not what I'd expect from a moderator.   Funny Dan that you and I are basically saying the same thing but differently.  Back to my original post I said Meat eggs whatever good but  the key words to everything I said was  Moderation and "be careful"  Too much of a good thing can be bad for you as well.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2006)

You are making lots of friends here I see.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Ironandsteel said:


> My posts were hardly foolish cuz. Anyone that knows anything at all knows that too much red meat isn't good for you. Red meat is Sat fat so the only foolish thing I saw posted was from Daniel where he stated *"Dietary cholesteral has no effects on cholesteral levels... unless genetically predisposed. Cholesteral levels are from Sat. Fats and lack of cardiovascular health." *not knowing that Sat Fats are from MEAT. That is just basic knowledge dude. I didn't even mention that he can't even spell the word and your calling me foolish? please.


Man you get off bashing Moderators don't you. As I said on another post to you, your a fucking weasel with no respect at all. Go away troll.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2006)

Ironandsteel said:


> Dan, lastly, the "foolishness" of threads didn't start with me but the funk guy. and his "rolling of the eyes" and crap.  Sorry it was re-directed towards you.  I just didn't think my posts were "foolish" as he said.   Funk needs to use a little better approach when disagreeing with someone.  Gives off a sense of arrogogance which is not pleasant to someone like myself New here.  Not what I'd expect from a moderator.   Funny Dan that you and I are basically saying the same thing but differently.  Back to my original post I said Meat eggs whatever good but  the key words to everything I said was  Moderation and "be careful"  Too much of a good thing can be bad for you as well.



posts are foolish to me when you start dropping science and quoting things without citing sources.  if you are going to make a case for something do it intelligently...not FOOLISHLY.  I am not interested in your opinion or anecdotal evidence.

here is a good example of how to give an insightful post.   Notice that I answered the question by disagreeing.  then, instead of just leaving it at that, I followed it up with three different studies.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2006)

i ate all the filet mignon so today i had pork


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

Pork Tenderloin?

Yummy seasoned with sesame seeds and Rosemary.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Pork Tenderloin?
> 
> Yummy seasoned with sesame seeds and Rosemary.



umm actually i'm not exactly sure what cut it is but it sorta looks like tenderloin 

my mother actually made a bunch yesterday and i'm too lazy to make my own meat so i ate the pork. it was marinated in pineapple juice and seasoned with salt, pepper. nothing spectacular but it was made on the grill, mmmmmmm

i better watch out, my cholesterol is probably through the roof


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ahh we all gotta go at some time.  Might as well live life enjoying some good food.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2006)

i should also mention, for people who don't know me, that i'm not a bodybuilder and don't really want to be one. i'm happy being 12-15% bf (estimate, i dunno where i am now) for the time being.

i have dealt with a lot of self esteem issues in the past and worked out my insecurities to realize the fact that a nice, cut body is not the the Holy Grail of life.


----------

